# Best Halotestin



## spinyvegeta (Apr 11, 2014)

Any input from board sponsor experience in this product would be greatly appreciated. Thx


----------



## Mike Arnold (Apr 11, 2014)

WP's BD Halo is very good.  Ask around and everyone will tell you the same, but it is expensive.


----------



## dieseljimmy (Apr 11, 2014)

Mike Arnold said:


> WP's BD Halo is very good.  Ask around and everyone will tell you the same, but it is expensive.



concurred


----------



## bushmaster (Apr 11, 2014)

BD Halo from WP is amazing!! Best I've ever tried. Put these aside for my next show. BD Halo + AP Tbol.


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Apr 11, 2014)

*yes best of best..but no stock at all..yes i have own stock cca 180 tabs but you can offer me 2000$ and i will not sale..sorry i love that tabs a lot! and last 180 here *


----------



## spinyvegeta (Apr 11, 2014)

So WP is a no go. Any other?


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Apr 11, 2014)

*i see you need for show for sure *


----------



## spinyvegeta (Apr 11, 2014)

World-Pharma.org said:


> *i see you need for show for sure *



Yes. Basically.


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Apr 12, 2014)

*my friend say he may get 2 boxes..but he want 500$ for bottle.. but its worth! *


----------



## afg24 (Apr 12, 2014)

Do not spend 1000$ if ur ordering from wp the first time small orders that way you get everything and there's no confusion


----------



## Grozny (Apr 12, 2014)

wp halo isnt expensive when u know that is genuine compound, only in 3 factory in china u can get it all others sell fake one.


----------



## pasamoto (Apr 15, 2014)

Agent yes halo got me right. I have nothing to compare it too tho.


----------



## need2lift (Apr 15, 2014)

Curious to know what the dosing schedule and duration of use looks like for those with experience?


----------



## VictorZ06 (Apr 15, 2014)

Yep, WP does in fact have the best HALO.  But like he said, he never has any stock of the stuff....it's the most expensive AAS compound on the market, and he VERY rarely carries it.  Found some from a UGL that was OK...but nothing like the stuff WP had/has.  Got some stashed away for the summer.   Great stuff to use before a heavy workout or before a MMA match!  Add some tren, drol, and TNE....and the Tasmanian Devil within will shine!

Get more WP!!  Maybe if you can get enough guys here to pre-order some, perhaps you can stock more of it again??  Folks ask me for that shit ALL THE TIME!  I think that SOB Bushmaster snagged the last of your stock. LOL





/V


----------



## nspaletta (Apr 17, 2014)

WP's halo no offense is second tier compared to the real deal upsher smith halo though. And for price being the same I would take US pharmacy halo any day over BP


----------



## HFO3 (Apr 17, 2014)

Mike Arnold said:


> WP's BD Halo is very good.  Ask around and everyone will tell you the same, but it is expensive.




I have about 90 of these power house pills stashed away


----------



## Little BamBam (Apr 17, 2014)

http://www.anabolicpharma-eu.com/catalog/HALOTESTIN.aspx?selection=211

Anabolic pharma-eu has it in stock but expensive as well I can do 10% off


----------



## AvA182 (Apr 17, 2014)

Little BamBam said:


> http://www.anabolicpharma-eu.com/catalog/HALOTESTIN.aspx?selection=211
> 
> Anabolic pharma-eu has it in stock but expensive as well I can do 10% off



This^


----------



## AvA182 (Apr 17, 2014)

WP has been pretty shaddy latly a lot of people not 100% happy. Plus wicked fukn expensive


----------



## MDR (Apr 18, 2014)

AvA182 said:


> WP has been pretty shaddy latly a lot of people not 100% happy. Plus wicked fukn expensive



WP gets high marks from the vast majority.  Always going to be some people complaining, but the vets seem to always have good things to say.  Unfortunately, no Halo.  Can be very hard to find quality Halo these days.


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Apr 18, 2014)

*i fined 200 tabs, 2 bags i didnt know i have stock for sale..
its for vip guys only..

i save for ym ass 300 tabs you never know when BD will do new batch ift hey will ever so i will be able to stock it..*


----------



## Mike Arnold (Apr 18, 2014)

HFO3 said:


> I have about 90 of these power house pills stashed away



200+ here.


----------



## Mike Arnold (Apr 18, 2014)

AvA182 said:


> WP has been pretty shaddy latly a lot of people not 100% happy. Plus wicked fukn expensive



There was ONE mistake which was cleared up. It was not intentional wrongdoing on WP's part. The other guy was bithcing because he never got part of his order. Eventually, he recieved a customs letter saying his packahe was snagged, which proves WP sent out the order. WP has a great rep an doesn't rip people off.


----------



## pasamoto (Apr 18, 2014)

There's more than one guy... I haven't recieved my full order yet either. Even had a thread on it a while back. Just started testing what I did get with a labmax kit and the results are a little un-settling


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 18, 2014)

Lab max kits are shady


----------



## sneedham (Apr 19, 2014)

I get so upset playing the guessing game, a good analogy would be its like gambling, you win some you lose some.....VERY FRUSTRATING.........


----------



## Mike Arnold (Apr 19, 2014)

pasamoto said:


> There's more than one guy... I haven't recieved my full order yet either. Even had a thread on it a while back. Just started testing what I did get with a labmax kit and the results are a little un-settling



Some people bitch & moan because they get a pack, but it doesn't contain all their items. After contacting WP he explains that he often sends orders in multiple packs to reduce the chance of seizure...and that not all his products are sent from the same place. This can cause some packahes to arrive before others...sometimes 1-2 weeks later than others, although most stuff usually arrives within 7-10 days. This makes some people nervous and as a result they start bitching about it on the forums--saying they didn't recieve their entire order. Then you have cases where part of an order gets seized. This really get the rumor train going...because if the person was already nervous about recieving part of their order and then it gets seized, guess what happens? The person says they never recieved the rest of their order and it's been X amount of weeks. Inevitably, a seizure letter shows up, which can take 2 months or more in some cases, and then it becomes real clear to everyone that WP did everything he was suppoosed to do. Of course, he will then re-send the order after seeing proof of a seizure letter.

Look what happend with that other guy...the one who posted a million negative comments and caused a bunch of problems. Part of his order was seized and he got a seizure order a few weeks later, but in the interim he blasted WP all over the place. Even after he realized he was wrong and that WP had had sent out his order, he was too stubborn to admit it and continued to attack WP, making ludicrous accusations that WP intentionally had part of his order seized just so he wouldn't recieve it. LOL. This guy caused a mini-shitstorm over that bullshit and a ot of people read his posts. 

There was one other guy, which was a genuine mistake--where an order was not recieved due to a misunderstanding on what was actually ordered. Between these 2 guys, there was enough negativety to make an outsider think 100 people had just been shafted. When ordering international one always has to accunt for possible seizure, as well as the fact that WP ships in small packages from more than one location depending on what was ordered, so there could be multiple small packages for a single order coming from different places around the world. Unfortnately, some people don't take that into consideration and instead attack their source as soon as an extra week goes by.

On top of that, look at how many people try to rip him off. TONS. He is constantly getting conned and cheated by people because everyone knows his gear is great. Just a little while ago some guy tried to claim his vials were broken when they arrived. Fortunately, this guy was dumbass, as not only did he not have an order number, buit he didn't even place the same vials in the picture that he said were broken...LOL. He had the vials laying on their sides with the wording facing downward in a shitty attempt to hide the product description, but you could still make out the letters right through the glass. LOL. He did some other stupid things as well, which were also dead giveaways, but they aren't worth mentioning. The point is that people are constantly trying to steal from him. So, he needs to make sure that a claim is legitimate before re-sending orders. Otherwise, he would lose an ass-ton of money every month. He has always been known to do re-sends when a genuine complaint arises.


----------



## Tyler114 (Apr 19, 2014)

Just took some AY halo today


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Apr 19, 2014)

Mike Arnold said:


> Some people bitch & moan because they get a pack, but it doesn't contain all their items. After contacting WP he explains that he often sends orders in multiple packs to reduce the chance of seizure...and that not all his products are sent from the same place. This can cause some packahes to arrive before others...sometimes 1-2 weeks later than others, although most stuff usually arrives within 7-10 days. This makes some people nervous and as a result they start bitching about it on the forums--saying they didn't recieve their entire order. Then you have cases where part of an order gets seized. This really get the rumor train going...because if the person was already nervous about recieving part of their order and then it gets seized, guess what happens? The person says they never recieved the rest of their order and it's been X amount of weeks. Inevitably, a seizure letter shows up, which can take 2 months or more in some cases, and then it becomes real clear to everyone that WP did everything he was suppoosed to do. Of course, he will then re-send the order after seeing proof of a seizure letter.
> 
> Look what happend with that other guy...the one who posted a million negative comments and caused a bunch of problems. Part of his order was seized and he got a seizure order a few weeks later, but in the interim he blasted WP all over the place. Even after he realized he was wrong and that WP had had sent out his order, he was too stubborn to admit it and continued to attack WP, making ludicrous accusations that WP intentionally had part of his order seized just so he wouldn't recieve it. LOL. This guy caused a mini-shitstorm over that bullshit and a ot of people read his posts.
> 
> ...




*you are total right mike,and this is never ending story,free gear eating guys all all over all the time,most only on forums!
but most funny was guy who say my deca was broken and send pic of bolda he use,etc..omfg*


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Apr 19, 2014)

Tyler114 said:


> Just took some AY halo today



Some quality stuff right there my friend!!  AY never disappoints and the halo is no exception!!!  I have some saved for a rainy day.


----------



## BadGas (Apr 19, 2014)

Mike Arnold said:


> There was ONE mistake which was cleared up. It was not intentional wrongdoing on WP's part. The other guy was bithcing because he never got part of his order. Eventually, he recieved a customs letter saying his packahe was snagged, which proves WP sent out the order. WP has a great rep an doesn't rip people off.



So, unless WP apologized to the member involved in this transaction you speak of Mike, WP deserves no credibility for that transaction. Lets be real brother. 

Yeah.. So he has a great rep for not ripping people off. His gear has a great rep also. I was really digging WP and considering trying him out until this whole thing played out that you refer to. Frankly, I was disappointed to see WP's totally unprofessional reaction to one of our members inquiring about why he didn't receive all his gear, but received some it. He paid for it..he had the right to wonder WTF!! Wouldn't you if you didn't get everything you paid for. WP completely flamed the guy on the open boards saying the guy was trying to scam him. The member remained professional the whole time and I believe deserves all the credit. He didn't call WP names or come out and say WP is scamming him. 

Now that we all know what really happened, we also know neither the member or WP are scammers. Both had an opportunity to decide how they wanted to handle the situation. I WP made a poor choice. He chose to openly flame that guy and call him a scammer for all to see. I don't remember seeing WP apologize to him either. So, in my humble opinion, any true business professional would appreciate his clients and show empathy at the very least when shit gets fucked up. WP did nothing of the sort. RESULT: WP may have the best gear, but will not have my business simply because of how he bashed a PAYING MEMBER!


PS-If you want to see how a rep should handle a situation when shit gets fucked up, I suggest you check out some of "Disqualified" posts.


----------



## murf23 (Apr 19, 2014)

BadGas said:


> So, unless WP apologized to the member involved in this transaction you speak of Mike, WP deserves no credibility for that transaction. Lets be real brother.
> 
> Yeah.. So he has a great rep for not ripping people off. His gear has a great rep also. I was really digging WP and considering trying him out until this whole thing played out that you refer to. Frankly, I was disappointed to see WP's totally unprofessional reaction to one of our members inquiring about why he didn't receive all his gear, but received some it. He paid for it..he had the right to wonder WTF!! Wouldn't you if you didn't get everything you paid for. WP completely flamed the guy on the open boards saying the guy was trying to scam him. The member remained professional the whole time and I believe deserves all the credit. He didn't call WP names or come out and say WP is scamming him.
> 
> ...





Just gonna put my 2cents out there ....  I had a small problem with a WP order . Waited alot longer then normal BUT never once brought it to the open . Every step of the way and through about maybe 10-15 PM's back and forth it was all kept private , After some intense investigation on WP's part and some wait and see time IT ALL GOT HANDLED ... Im not gonna say how long it took but it was long . WP was upset and I was upset . But wasnt the fault of either of us . Never once did I blackmail or threaten WP . All the PM's were very honest and after a while I did start to get frustrated BUT AGAIN we had to do some wait and see time and some investigation and it finally got handled . Long over due BUT handled . No fault of WP or mine .... Once we got to the bottom of it he apologized and was 100 percent honest about it ...YOU MUST HAVE PATIENCE AND WORK TOGETHER TO GET TO THE TRUTH OF THINGS . WP is not a selective scammer in fact I do believe at times the guy loses money on some deals just to get shit moving . Controversy always surrounds the man and I do believe its unwarranted . He does everything he can just to make a buck and he is an honest guy . Thats my opinion of WP after being here for 4 + years


PS . PM's are the way to get things straightened out , Even if it takes some time


----------



## BadGas (Apr 20, 2014)

murf23 said:


> Just gonna put my 2cents out there ....  I had a small problem with a WP order . Waited alot longer then normal BUT never once brought it to the open . Every step of the way and through about maybe 10-15 PM's back and forth it was all kept private , After some intense investigation on WP's part and some wait and see time IT ALL GOT HANDLED ... Im not gonna say how long it took but it was long . WP was upset and I was upset . But wasnt the fault of either of us . Never once did I blackmail or threaten WP . All the PM's were very honest and after a while I did start to get frustrated BUT AGAIN we had to do some wait and see time and some investigation and it finally got handled . Long over due BUT handled . No fault of WP or mine .... Once we got to the bottom of it he apologized and was 100 percent honest about it ...YOU MUST HAVE PATIENCE AND WORK TOGETHER TO GET TO THE TRUTH OF THINGS . WP is not a selective scammer in fact I do believe at times the guy loses money on some deals just to get shit moving . Controversy always surrounds the man and I do believe its unwarranted . He does everything he can just to make a buck and he is an honest guy . Thats my opinion of WP after being here for 4 + years
> 
> 
> PS . PM's are the way to get things straightened out , Even if it takes some time



Ill agree with everything you said here murf, but I know for a fact the member def tried handling his business behind the scenes first. The emails he was getting back weren't much friendlier than the post that were being made brother. I know there's a shit ton of good things WP has done for our members and don't presume that he's anything less than probably a good guy. I'm sure this incident won't impact WP business. I wish him the best. It's just unfortunate he let his emotions get "the very best" of him and determine his course of action because unless the member involved got/gets an apology..I simply will not be re-directing any of my cash flow to WP. Even if it is some of the highest quality gear.


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Apr 20, 2014)

BadGas said:


> Ill agree with everything you said here murf, but I know for a fact the member def tried handling his business behind the scenes first. The emails he was getting back weren't much friendlier than the post that were being made brother. I know there's a shit ton of good things WP has done for our members and don't presume that he's anything less than probably a good guy. I'm sure this incident won't impact WP business. I wish him the best. It's just unfortunate he let his emotions get "the very best" of him and determine his course of action because unless the member involved got/gets an apology..I simply will not be re-directing any of my cash flow to WP. Even if it is some of the highest quality gear.



*and you join 
**Join Date**Mar  2014 and want to tell us and teach who to trust..i am over 4 years now  and you think somebody can be here over 4 years if he is scam! WTF?  relax man..if you need any free xanax..pm me and i will send you 2 boxes  FREE! *


----------



## BadGas (Apr 20, 2014)

World-Pharma.org said:


> *and you join
> **Join Date**Mar  2014 and want to tell us and teach who to trust..i am over 4 years now  and you think somebody can be here over 4 years if he is scam! WTF?  relax man..if you need any free xanax..pm me and i will send you 2 boxes  FREE! *


 
Alprazolam /ælˈpræzəlæm/ (trade name Xanax) is a short-acting anxiolytic of the benzodiazepine class of psychoactive drugs. 
~~ Alprazolam is commonly used and FDA approved for the medical treatment of panic disorder, and anxiety disorders, such as generalized anxiety disorder (GAD) or social anxiety disorder (SAD)

To me, you sound like a successful business man who's forgot the golden rule..."never let emotion get the best of you". My suggestion is, before you post something, read back to yourself and ask how others will perceive it. More importantly, does it sound genuine or does it come off as pompous?? To bring light to my join date is suggests more pompous than genuine. To suggest I reach out to you for Xanax, confirms my previous suggestion of pompous, not genuine. I bet when you tell a joke, you're also the first one to laugh. Brother, I can tear you up all day long, but it accomplishes nothing. To this point, you have done nothing to to me personally, but I found your constant barage of attacks on that member very offensive. Especially considering that you seem to be top of the food chain around here. From one business professional to another, I suggest you think more about all good things in life you generate from your business here, and at the same time, imagine your clients may not be as fortunate. Then, maybe you'll have found a reason to apologize to that member I speak of.


----------



## afg24 (Apr 20, 2014)

Wp said and still says he doesn't care if he losses ppl like us cause he has hundreds.  What type of person says that? One that scams his customers a few items here and there always seems to be the expensive one's well I hope you use the moeny for some english classes. Big true!  God sees all! Favourite quote


----------



## rambo99 (Apr 20, 2014)

WP says alot of unprofessional things, thats why to avoid having to deal with it I choose to buy gear made in bathtubs unapproved by the the fda, cia, fbi, al qaeda, etc.

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## Warriorblaze (Apr 20, 2014)

It's funny how vets and reps never have anything bad to say about WP. Only new guys. 


Warrior


----------



## murf23 (Apr 20, 2014)

To each their own ,,, Lucky for everybody there are plenty of sponcors to choose from . Just wanted to share my personal experience


----------



## BadGas (Apr 20, 2014)

murf23 said:


> To each their own ,,, Lucky for everybody there are plenty of sponcors to choose from . Just wanted to share my personal experience



Hey brother..straight up, no disrespect to you man. This is open forum and (me included) unbiased opinions should be encouraged and welcomed (whether we agree or not). Disrespect should never be tolerated. You're a good dude Murf. Doesn't matter if we agree or not man. I love a good old fashioned debate. No hurt feelings, just exchanging ideas and opinions. It's the essence of a conversation. After all, a true conversation is an even exchange of ideas between 2 or more people. Anyone that trolls posts, as much as I do, would know that you're cool dude man. I've read a lot of your posts since joining and have referred friends to DomSupp because of you. Some people just call it the way they see it. I respect that, even if we disagree.


----------



## rambo99 (Apr 20, 2014)

murf23 said:


> To each their own ,,, Lucky for everybody there are plenty of sponcors to choose from . Just wanted to share my personal experience



Well said.

Agree on murf being a stand up dude.

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## murf23 (Apr 20, 2014)

BadGas said:


> Hey brother..straight up, no disrespect to you man. This is open forum and (me included) unbiased opinions should be encouraged and welcomed (whether we agree or not). Disrespect should never be tolerated. You're a good dude Murf. Doesn't matter if we agree or not man. I love a good old fashioned debate. No hurt feelings, just exchanging ideas and opinions. It's the essence of a conversation. After all, a true conversation is an even exchange of ideas between 2 or more people. Anyone that trolls posts, as much as I do, would know that you're cool dude man. I've read a lot of your posts since joining and have referred friends to DomSupp because of you. Some people just call it the way they see it. I respect that, even if we disagree.





No disrespect at all brother , Not at all . We all have different experiences and good or bad Im of the opinion that they should be posted once it final . If we dont help each other who will ?

I am a member 1st and nothing comes before helping each other and sharing our thoughts about sponcors and our experiences  . We are supposed to do what we can to protect each other . And you are trying to do just that ,


----------



## BadGas (Apr 20, 2014)

murf23 said:


> no disrespect at all brother , not at all . We all have different experiences and good or bad im of the opinion that they should be posted once it final . If we dont help each other who will ?
> 
> I am a member 1st and nothing comes before helping each other and  sharing our thoughts about sponcors and our experiences  . We are  supposed to do what we can to protect each other . And you are trying to  do just that ,



^^ real^^ respect


----------



## Mike Arnold (Apr 21, 2014)

afg24 said:


> Wp said and still says he doesn't care if he losses ppl like us cause he has hundreds. What type of person says that? One that scams his customers a few items here and there always seems to be the expensive one's well I hope you use the moeny for some english classes. Big true! God sees all! Favourite quote




Come on, bro...after accusing WP of ripping you off all over the board, you finally recived a seizure letter, but instead of admitting you were wrong, you then turn around and accuse WP of intentionally have your more expensive pack seized...LOL. Now, some things I can understand, but this pushes the boundaries of reason. On top of that, you continue to jab at WP with these same comments...telling customers to place small orders first because they might not get their more expensive items. Stop it...now. This has been dealt with my a moderator...you were wrong. I can understand being pissed that your pack was seized, but stop bashing a source that did exactly what it was supposed to do.  Personally, you are fine in my book, but if you look at this objectively, I am sure you will see this accusation is a bit overboard.


----------



## Mike Arnold (Apr 21, 2014)

BadGas said:


> Alprazolam /ælˈpræzəlæm/ (trade name Xanax) is a short-acting anxiolytic of the benzodiazepine class of psychoactive drugs.
> ~~ Alprazolam is commonly used and FDA approved for the medical treatment of panic disorder, and anxiety disorders, such as generalized anxiety disorder (GAD) or social anxiety disorder (SAD)
> 
> To me, you sound like a successful business man who's forgot the golden rule..."never let emotion get the best of you". My suggestion is, before you post something, read back to yourself and ask how others will perceive it. More importantly, does it sound genuine or does it come off as pompous?? To bring light to my join date is suggests more pompous than genuine. To suggest I reach out to you for Xanax, confirms my previous suggestion of pompous, not genuine. I bet when you tell a joke, you're also the first one to laugh. Brother, I can tear you up all day long, but it accomplishes nothing. To this point, you have done nothing to to me personally, but I found your constant barage of attacks on that member very offensive. Especially considering that you seem to be top of the food chain around here. From one business professional to another, I suggest you think more about all good things in life you generate from your business here, and at the same time, imagine your clients may not be as fortunate. Then, maybe you'll have found a reason to apologize to that member I speak of.



In the same way, I suggest that someone who has only been here a couple weeks refrain from criticizing a source he has basically no experience with, especially when said source has been here for years with a great track record.  

People make mistakes--both customers and sources.  While I am not defending everything WP said, if you look at this from his point of view--having to constantly deal with people trying to scam him--it is understanable how he could jump the gun and over-react, especially after having dealt with numerous scammers over the last few months.  Why is it that a member can get pissed and say whatever the fuck he wants to anyone he wants...openly make false accusations...insult people...and be an asshole in general, but the first fucking time WP over-reacts to something...after being taken advantage of for months...he is derided for being "unprofessional" and judged as being undeserving of business.  Gimme a fucking break.  WP knows I will tell him what I think about things...and I haven't always agreed with everything he has said or done, but I also know he is a good guy and he is one of the few guys who typically doesn't over-react when confronted with bullshit.  

So, cut your shit.  You have no horse in this race, so any attempot to contuinue to fan the flames will just make me suspicous as to 'why' you are doing so.  We don't need a new member to act as sit-in judge for us---we are all quite capable of making up our own minds based on the YEARS of experience we have with both the sources and members here---you aren't--because you have no such experience with the sources and members here.


----------



## afg24 (Apr 21, 2014)

Its the truth place small orders with wp cause hes sneaky been doing it for awhile. Yes I got a customs letter but he didnt resend anything as he promised im not saying I didnt receive my other goodies. And theres others that say he hasnt send anything alwyas seems to be the last order that doesnt make it I call this scamming expertise at his finest big true ya!?


----------



## BadGas (Apr 21, 2014)

Mike Arnold said:


> based on the YEARS of experience we have with both the sources and members here---you aren't--because you have no such experience with the sources and members here.



Some funny shit here brother. I got something even funnier that will make you laugh even more. Will be sending you a pm..no need to air dirty laundry here.


----------



## Mike Arnold (Apr 22, 2014)

BadGas said:


> Some funny shit here brother. I got something even funnier that will make you laugh even more. Will be sending you a pm..no need to air dirty laundry here.



Please...air it. Everyone already knows about.  Thank God we had some good, decent guys who were willing to bring the truth to light.  You have been lied to by Z/PSL, unfortunately.  Everyone knows what he did.


----------



## ckcrown84 (Aug 9, 2015)

any experiences with Gen-Shi Halo ?


----------

